# Orijen Puppy Food



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Dre has been on Eukanuba puppy food, but I am switching him to something better.

He is currently eating 1/2 cup of Eukanuba soaked for a bit in 1/4 cup of water at 7am and 7pm, with small training treats here and there, plus a couple of frozen baby carrots and a very small beef marrow bone or a frozen cube of plain yogurt mixed with tuna once a day. 

I picked up a small trial bag of Orijen Puppy. Did anyone try that before? Portion information on the bag says 1 1/4 cups per day, which is on par with Eukanuba. Dog Food Advisor gives it 5 stars, so it looks good to me, but do you have any experience with it. Any issues?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Eucky a grade C or D kibble with very great marketing : and large $ backing her

Research its real values independent study groups like many Vets paid off tools by big Pharmacy 

Kibble a add on Not the feature to us

The list of endless natures natural gifts add far more values then any processed compressed Kibble

and the supplements needed to make all whole foods work and processed not $hit out

the fats , proteins , carbs and sugars all of it used 

Not wasted in your yards 

Eucky You did swell ditching that choice

Yes we use one Kibble each meal in the Mixer

but You can not match core whole foods if the balances needed are spot on

Have a awesome day and some fun ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We tried Orijen at the time Sam was 4 months old, sadly all we got were runny stools. 

The only time we could switch to Orijen brand, was after adding some of Rudy's digestive enzymes (different brand, though) and, only after Orijen went gluten free.


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

It works great for Milo. he's been eating it since hes 7 mo. Initially it caused loose stools just like any other food did just that the high protein makes it a little difficult for the stomach to get used to process. Milo eats origen puppy food for large breeds


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We feed Orijen and love it. 

Our younger doy gets Orijen large breed puppy food and our older is on adult. 

We did see runny stools with one of our boys but it only last for a month, now they are firm small poos!

I have also always recomended supplementing a high quality fish oil (not farm raised fish) or a good krill. No corn oil!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Didnt work for us either. Mud pies.


Maybe later, those digestive enzymes may hold the key. I was able to switch cold turkey. 
I read they need at least 33% protein / 18-20% fat or they stand to loose muscle mass. 
Originally, our boy was on Iams and I spent a good six months to bump up the protein level to 28%.
Had he been on premium 5 star kibble from the beginning, perhaps I wouldn't have so much trouble with Orijen puppy formula 

I bought a small shovel from the dollar store, put it under his bum every time we potty. Those were the days... Good times


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! Started mixing in the Orijen this morning. Stool is a bit more loose this afternoon, but thats expected. Will see how it goes. But whatever it is he is going to eat in the future, I am switching him off Eukanuba. I'd like to eventually go raw, but we are bit overwhelmed at the moment. We are only 5 days in, so we are trying to get the routine in order first.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The Core/ Gut the keys to the bus


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I really like Petcurean, the company that manufactures Orijen. I feed mostly raw, but have used grain-free kibble from time-to-time. We have rotated Orijen, Go, Now, and Arcana (all from the same company), all with positive results. 

Definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Just curious, what did your puppy came home with from the breeder. We were given Iams puppy (full of cornmeal).

TBH, I am attracted to Orijen's Regional Red only because it is now gluten free.
Kibble contains carbohydrate, the amount is not printed on any label  . 
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/dog-food-carbohydrate-content/



*Feeding raw / grain free prevents fleas ???*

http://freshfooddiva.com/raw-pet-food-to-prevent-fleas/


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

datacan said:


> Just curious, what did your puppy came home with from the breeder. We were given Iams puppy (full of cornmeal).
> 
> TBH, I am attracted to Orijen's Regional Red only because it is now gluten free.
> Kibble contains carbohydrate, the amount is not printed on any label  .
> ...


They had Milo in TOTW pacific stream


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes Champion makes Orijen and Acana not the other two brands mention.

Orijen also makes freeze dried food and treats now which I also like.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

When we had Dharma at the vet on Thursday she feeds her dog Orijen. We have switched from the Kirkland (Cosco) brand that the breeder was feeding to Oven Baked. It is gluten free and has no cornmeal or soy or stuff like that. The first ingredient is chicken and has antioxidants and all that good stuff in it. We are only now just getting Dharma's stools more firm and a consistent color. I also had to stop giving her liver treats and switched to dried chicken. I am thinking a lot of things don't agree with her. Dharma goes gaga for canned pumpkin and hates peanutbutter. I am also going to try giving her some plain pre/probiotic yogurt next. Go figure.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

All right, we had couple of "mud pies" yesterday, but this morning we are 100% Orijen and stool is back to normal. It is definitely bigger and resembles what it it supposed to be vs. looooooooooooooooooooooong stringy stools he had from Eukanuba.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I am also not opposed to giving her the odd egg either. she is still too young and we are trying to figure out by process of like or dislike and what she tolerates tummy wise. It comes down to what works for her and what does not really take a lot of time to prepare.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

1 raw egg every morning, I do also, boy loves it.



solefald said:


> morning we are 100% Orijen and stool is back to normal.


Take pictures ... I did, my boy elevates pooping to a form of art.


----------

